# DNRE Invites Public to Discuss Draft Deer Management Plan



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

[SIZE=+1]*DNRE Invites Public to Discuss Draft Deer Management Plan *[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]*Contact: *[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]John Niewoonder 616-794-2658[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]*Agency:*[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Natural Resources & Environment[/SIZE] 









[SIZE=-1]Feb. 11, 2010 [/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]The Department of Natural Resources and Environment is inviting the public to participate in the deer management planning process. Throughout February and March, eight public open house meetings will be held across Michigan to discuss the draft statewide deer management plan. These meetings will be held 7 to 9 p.m. EST, with the exception of the Crystal Falls meeting, which will be held from 6 to 8 p.m. CST.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]"These open houses are to present the first draft of the Deer Management Plan to the public and to receive comments on the plan," said John Niewoonder, DNRE wildlife habitat biologist. "The citizen-based Deer Advisory Team, DNRE staff and others involved with the recommendations for this plan have worked diligently to create this document." [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Local staff will be available after the meeting for other deer questions; the open house portion will focus solely on the draft plan. The plan is available for review on the DNR Web site under  www.michigan.gov/dnrhunting.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Public open house locations and dates are as follows:*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Tuesday Feb. 23, MDOT Southwest Regional Office, 1501 E. Kilgore Rd., Kalamazoo*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Thursday Feb. 25, Novi Community Center, 45175 W. 10 Mile, Novi *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Tuesday March 2, Alpena Civic Center, 133 Johnson St., Alpena*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Wednesday March 3, Cadillac High School All Purpose Room, 400 Linden, Cadillac *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Tuesday March 9, Comfort Inn, 13954 State Highway M-28, Newberry*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Wednesday March 10, Forest Park Elementary School, Multi Purpose Rm., 810 Forest Parkway, Crystal Falls (6 to 8 p.m. CST).*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Tuesday March 16, Quality Inn, 3121 East Grand River Ave., Lansing*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Thursday March 18, Northwood University, Sloan Building, Rm. 210, 4000 Whiting Dr., Midland *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Individuals can also submit written comments via e-mail or U.S. mail. Send comments to: John Niewoonder, DNRE Wildlife Division, P.O. Box 30444, Lansing, MI 48909 or via e-mail at:
[email protected]*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for effective participation in the meeting should contact Alice Stimpson at
517-373-1263 or [email protected], at least seven days prior to the meeting date to request mobility, visual, hearing, or other assistance. *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]* The DNRE is committed to conserve, manage, protect, and promote accessible use and enjoyment of the state's environmental, natural resource, and related economic interests for current and future generations.*[/SIZE]


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks like they left out west michigan again. Must not be enough people in Grand Rapids and Muskegon.


----------

